# Patton's Pistol



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Prior to adopting his trademark or two ivory gripped revolvers, anyone know what General Patton's sidearm choice was?

Hint: it wasn't a M1911

Bob Wright


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Patton was such a tough SOB that he didn not need a sidearm. He could kill you just by looking at you.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Maybe so. But as a General he was entitled to the Colt .380 issued at the time. He disdained that, however, for a more favored pistol.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*General MacArthur's Pistol?*

With such enthusiasm generated by Patton's pistol, to continue:

What pistol did General Douglas MacArthur carry during World War II?

(Reckon we ought to establish a trivia forum?)

Bob Wright


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Prior to adopting his trademark or two ivory gripped revolvers, anyone know what General Patton's sidearm choice was?
> 
> Hint: it wasn't a M1911
> 
> Bob Wright


But what is he carrying in this photo? Looks like a M1911 to me. 










I think he'd vomit if he saw what is being held out as a "tribute" to his M1911:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

+1 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Nope, not a M1911. It was a .45, though.

This photo was a Stateside photo, could have been a M1911 here, but after he went overseas, he sent for his personal pistol.

Bob Wright


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Nope, not a M1911. It was a .45, though.
> 
> Bob Wright


On the Life cover??? I can't tell if the MSH is arched or not, but it is definitely a M1911 or 'A1.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

As I said, this was a Stateside photo, made prior to the outbreak of the War. From the date, it might have been a wooden model at that time. This might be a M1911, can't tell from the photo.

But he recorded in his biography about sending for his personal pistol, sent to him while he was in Oran, I believe.

Bob Wright


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Nope, not a M1911. It was a .45, though.
> 
> This photo was a Stateside photo, could have been a M1911 here, but after he went overseas, he sent for his personal pistol.
> 
> Bob Wright


Did he favor the Colt over the Smith?



















I think he also carried a Remington Model 51 from time to time:


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> As I said, this was a Stateside photo, made prior to the outbreak of the War.


I posted before your edit showed up.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Bingo! on the Remington.

A buddy of mine had his photo made with Patton inspecting the troops. In that photo Patton was carrying the .380 Officers issue, a military version of the .380 Pocket Model.

I think Patton favored the Remington until about Kasserine Pass. Then he started carrying his more famous ivory gripped revolvers, both at once. It was a caption by a Life photog "......with a pearl handled pistol on either hip..." that prompted his now-famous remark.

Bob Wright


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

So, do I get a prize?


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> It was a caption by a Life photog "......with a pearl handled pistol on either hip..." that prompted his now-famous remark.
> 
> Bob Wright


Interesting bit of internet lore on the subject:

http://www.pattonhq.com/unknown/chap05.html

Yep, the General sure had a heater or two!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> So, do I get a prize?


Well, Ma'am, I would have thought the satisfaction of a correct answer would have been prize enough.

Still no takers on MacArthur's pistol?

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I never seen him carry anything. Mac that is.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I never seen him carry anything. Mac that is.


That's true. But, during World War II, Gen. MacArthur often carried an old Remington .41r.f. double deringer. It was pictured, along with his comments, in one of his biographies.

Bob Wright


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Trivia Forum Is A great Idea!!!!!*



Bob Wright said:


> With such enthusiasm generated by Patton's pistol, to continue:
> 
> What pistol did General Douglas MacArthur carry during World War II?
> 
> ...


A trivia forum would be a great idea!  Not that I could contribute much, but I could certainly learn a lot.


----------

